# Kein gutes Jahr für den Blutweiderich??



## MonaNelly (20. Juni 2011)

ich habe einen __ blutweiderich, der ist bereits mehrere jahre alt (ca. 1m hoch mit mehreren ablegern außenherum) und dieses jahr habe ich 7 neue kleine pflanzen eingesetzt. alle blutw. sind plötzlich parallel rot-braun geworden und zusammengeschrumpelt.

war das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Bärbel (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

...meine Blutweideriche sehen so aus:

 

Bei mir ist definitv ein gutes Jahr für Weideriche!


----------



## MonaNelly (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

*schniiiiiiiieeeeeef*

alle pflanzen blühen und wachsen, nur die blutw. packens i-wie nicht 
"vertragen" sie sich nicht mit anderen pflanzen in der umgebung?


----------



## Rapunzel (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Hallo,

meine Blutweideriche fangen auch gerade an zu blühen und wachsen ganz normal.


----------



## Bärbel (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß den Blutweiderichen irgendeine Pflanze nicht zur Gesellschaft passen könnte, bei mir wachsen sie einfach überall, auch auf dem Kompost und in den Blumenkübeln auf der Terrasse. Vielleicht fehlt ihnen bei Dir nur ein klitzekleiner Nährstoff?


----------



## danyvet (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Meiner wächst auch wie immer.
Vielleicht hat da irgendjemand was hingeschüttet? :?


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Hallo Mona.

Hast Du die rötlich gewordenen Pflänzchen mal auf Blattläuse untersucht?
Ich habe nämlich beides am Teich. 
Rötliche, mickernde Pflanzen
    
und das blühende Gegenteil. 
 
Wenn der Blutweiderich sehr nah um Ufer steht oder sogar durch Blatt-/Substratbrücken Kontakt zum Land hat... sind wahrs. die Hüter der Läuse (Ameisen) bei Dir unterwegs. Schau mal genau hin.


----------



## mcreal (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Puh,meiner wird an den Spitzen auch teilweise rötlich.Und ich dachte das ist normal.

Trotzdem kann man bei einem Exemplar erkennen,das er bald blüht.


----------



## danyvet (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Meiner steht direkt an Land, also einen halben Meter außerhalb der Folie. Und er hat überhaupt keine Läuse. Dafür haben meine Seerosen heuer echt argen Blattlausbefall. Wahrscheinlich sind alle Läuse auf den Seerosen und daher keine mehr übrig für den Blutweiderich


----------



## jenso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Unser Blutweiderich fängt auch gerade an zu blühen. Wobei er dieses Jahr nicht soo besonders groß ist.Im Gegensatz zum __ Rittersporn der echt gewaltig aussieht. Leider hat der Sturm der letzten Zeit den ein oder anderen Stängel niedergedrückt. Was im Moment interessant ist, wir haben nur auf den zur Zeit treibenden Blütenständen des Froschlöffels Blattläuse. Dafür da aber jede Menge und da kommt keine Ameise hin. Ich bin schon am Überlegen, ob ich die abschneide. Wäre natürlich schade.
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## MonaNelly (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

ja, genau so mickrig rötl. verkrümmt sehen die pflanzen aus. nur komisch, dass die pflanzen überall im teich verteilt so aussehen und keine andere pflanze!?! aber ja, an manchen pflanzen sind tatsächlich blattläuse dran.


----------



## Lycopus (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich meine beobachtet zu haben, dass der Blutweiderich in der freien Natur bei zu saurem und nährstoffarmen Böden in der ganzen Pflanze rötlich wird und micktig bleibt, naja und wenn dann noch Läuse dazukommen ....

Die Pflanzen in offensichtlich zu schattiger Lage an meinem Teich haben löchrige, verdrehte und runzlige Blätter, da vermute ich einen Virus aufgrund von falschem Standort. Erholen sich später aber wieder, bzw. blühen. Die Blutweideriche in der Sonne gedeihen alle prächtig.

In eher halbschatigem, Baumbestandenen Milieu legt jetzt zur beginnenden Blütenzeit übrigens der Faulbaumbläuling (Celastrina argiolus) vereinzelte (und unschädliche) weiße Eier in die Blütenstände. Das grüne oder violett-getarnte Räupchen frisst dann nur die violetten Blütenblätter und verpuppt sich nach ca. 4 Wochen an oder nahe der Pflanze. Wie gesagt, der "Schaden" ist minimal - sich dran freuen und nicht gleich abmurksen!  . Der Falter sitzt übrigens gerne auf __ Wasserdost - ein echter Gartenteich-Schmetterling!

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Servus Rainer

Herzlich Willkommen meinerseits

Danke für deine Aufklärung bezüglich Falter


----------



## Casybay (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Hallo,
meinen Blutweigerich hab ich auch ganz runtergeschnitten, da er von Frühjahr an verblattlaust war. Keine Blüten nur rote und verwelkte Blätter bekam. Aber dieses extrem trockene Frühjahr hat uns allen hier eine Blattlausinvasion beschert. Da mein Garten absolut spritzfrei auskommen muss, half nur mit Wasser etwas abduschen, was ich dem Weigerich erspart habe, habs mit der Rosenschere erledigt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Hi,

was sind den Blattläuse, bei mir sind dieses Jahr keine im Garten zu finden. Dafür waren neulich aber Unmengen von Euonymusgespinstmotten im den __ Pfaffenhütchen zu finden

Der kümmerliche Wuchs und die welken Blätter sehen eher aus wie durch einen Pilz verursacht (sieht irgendwie etwas der Verticillumwelke ähnlich - rötlich werdendes Laub, was sich anschließen vertrocknend zusammenrollt und anschließend den ganzen Trieb befällt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Hallo Frank,
Blattläuse hatte ich im Garten in allen Farben und Größen.
Auf dem Weigerich waren es kleine Schwarze.
Die Blätter waren dann so arg mit "Zuckerlösung" verklebt das sie rot wurden und abfielen.


----------



## MonaNelly (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

na dann werde ich die weideriche erst mal runter schneiden. auf den "benachbarten" pflanzen sind auch blattläuse, aber das scheint die pflanzen nicht zu stören. sie blühen und wachsen.


----------



## Naturfreund (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Puh, mir kommt das nur zu bekannt vor was hier geschrieben wird... bei mir wollen die Blutweideriche auch nicht so richtig kommen. Habe dieses Jahr nachgepflanzt und die Jungpflanzen sind wie beschrieben rötlich und eingeschrumpelt.


----------



## mareike (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Bei mir sieht der Blutweiderich auch nicht gut aus. Ein Busch fängt an zu blühen, der andere verliert die Blätter wie ihr auch beschrieben habt. Ich dachte schon, daß er im Moorbeet zu naß steht. Dann werde ich ihn auch schneiden, ein dritter war schon eingegangen.

:cu mareike


----------



## Amphibie (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

Habe ähnliche Probleme mit meinem Blutweiderich.Seit letztem Jahr mickert er vor sich hin als ob er eine Krankheit hat.Nachdem ich ihn letztes Jahr abgeschnitten habe und einer Düngergabe im Wurzelbereich dieses Frühjahr gibt es bis jetzt keine wirkliche Veränderung.Obwohl über 10 Jahre prächtigen Wachstums läßt er mich dieses Jahr total im Stich.Ich konnte auch keine Ameisen oder Blattläuse feststellen.Er bleibt ganz klein und hat rötliche Blätter und blühen will er auch nicht.Selbst Fachleute aus dem Handel habe ich gefragt - sie sind genau so ahnungslos wie ich.Vielleicht gibt es jemanden aus der Teichgemeinde, der hier eine Idee hat, was man tun kann.
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MonaNelly (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kein gutes Jahr für den  Blutweiderich??*

nachdem ich alle zurückgeschnitten habe, haben sich zwei neue kleine pflänchen erfolgreich bis zur schönen blüte durchgekämpft


----------

